# Zippo type thing



## rvdwesth (26/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/10/16)

Adjustable resistance coils? Is that true or just Chinglish for the ability to insert various coils with different resistances?

Cheers!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Adjustable resistance coils? Is that true or just Chinglish for the ability to insert various coils with different resistances?
> 
> Cheers!


You guessed it, Chinese way of saying replaceable coils with diff values.
An interesting device from a gadget/gimmick perspective, although hard to imagine firing a 0.5 Ni coil on a 1300 mah batt that fits inside a zippo.
I think I'll wait for Daniels (DJLsbVapes) review and teardown.


----------



## blujeenz (26/10/16)

Mike Vapes says its pretty good, ie not a cheap tinny device.


----------



## rvdwesth (26/10/16)

Ja but I still wonder about that 1300Mah battery... 3 puffs between charges??


----------



## Caveman (26/10/16)

I want one of these! I used to love my zippo's. I will get this just for the novelty


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

The lid hanging to the side would irritate the crap out of me. Would rather make it totally removeable and make it fit onto the bottom like you can do with a pen cap.
Otherwise I would actually consider something like this just for novelty reasons.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/16)

I would love one of these, just because it looks so awesome. Just think the door/top part might be irritating when trying to vape


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Mike Vapes says its pretty good, ie not a cheap tinny device.



Hold on a minute.... 7641 Days since you smoked.
7641/365 = 21 years...

So did you just start vaping after years of quiting smoking?


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hold on a minute.... 7641 Days since you smoked.
> 7641/365 = 21 years...
> 
> So did you just start vaping after years of quiting smoking?


Yip, long story, its now a lifestyle choice not a nicotine need.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

